# Blackpowder Success



## Flint Arrow (Nov 20, 2016)

Here is Brian Beckum with his latest buck. Brian seems to have a gift at finding a big bucks lair. He took this fine deer with a gun he built for his wife Rina. It is short and very maneuverable. This buck had some beautiful split brow tines and a broken point from fighting. He shot the buck from a natural brush blind at 22 steps. The weatherman had said the wind would be coming from the south....Brian went into an open field before light and gambled the weatherman was wrong. He was! The wind came north all morning which allowed Brian and his wife to slip into the brush blind down wind. It worked. They also got it all on video! I am not bragging on my brother because he is my brother but I can tell you he can find those special places that a nice buck will hang out....I have watched him do it year after year. Hunting natural food and terrain. This post is from his brother Thad and he did not know I would post. He is a great hunter.


----------



## stabow (Nov 20, 2016)

Good job what load did you use ?


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 22, 2016)

wow nice Buck congrats


----------



## Muldoon (Nov 22, 2016)

I don't know Brian but with 65 years of deer hunting experience behind me I can tell you he ain't a 'dummy' and he does way more scouting than most people and he knows how/what to look for!

My CONGRATS!!


----------



## Flint Arrow (Nov 23, 2016)

Yes I agree with you. Most really good deer hunters live it and think/plan about deer all year when most are thinking about football or the next tattoo etc lol....


----------



## Flint Arrow (Nov 23, 2016)

The gun is a 50 cal. Jaeger with 75 grains of powder and round ball.


----------

